# Z00.00 vs. Z01.419



## spelster (Nov 14, 2019)

For a family practice office when a patient comes in for phyiscal and a women also has her pap/pelvic done, which dx would be more appropriate to use?  This would be for a commercial patient.  Z00.00 and Z12.4 or the Z01.419?  Thanks for any input!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 14, 2019)

If the patient received the full physical plus the pelvic the use the Z00.00 and the Z12.4 since you cannot code both the Z00.00 and the Z01.419 together on the same claim.  In addition we always link the Z00.00 to the preventive code and then add a Q0091 for the PAP and link that to the Z12.4 for all payers and we have no issues with reimbursement.


----------

